# Ear issues?  Maybe?  Update and need expert advice!



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2011)

My half La Mancha doeling has little elf ears that flip back...I call them Spock ears.  Today I noticed a bit of dirt on her cheek and reached out to brush it off and noticed crustiness on her teensy ear.  

It was getting dark and the gate was completely broken and took priority....but what do I look for in the morning?  She was not wanting me to touch her ears, but that is not unusual, and she is in a raging heat, so her patience is low.  Her ear on the side I noticed first feels pretty crusty, and the other ear is less so, but still felt quite dirty.  I saw no oozing of anything, and have never seen her scratch, rub, toss her head, or indicate discomfort in any other way.  She is otherwise healthy, although she is one of two that I struggle with copper-wise.  The other is her mother.

Any suggestions on cleaning the ears and what to look for if it is infection or mites?  DH will clamp her neck between his knees in the bright sun tomorrow so I'll be able to do just about anything with her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's ear mites you'll see a greyish wax inside the ear. VetRx will clear that up if that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)

If it is mites, then when you clean the ear, it is like coffee grounds. If you don't have VetRx on hand, put some mineral oil down in her ears. The mineral oil will soothe the ears and it is my understanding that the mites can't breathe or something if they get covered.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 19, 2011)

If its yellow and crusty, my vet suggested baby wipes. Clean the outer ear and message around the ear to see if anything else comes out. He said it has to do with the small opening to the ear canal and the way the ear folds are. It seems to happen to Munchie ( our little la mancha wether ) more in the winter than in the summer. Not sure why? He also suggested an ear drying lotion. I think it's made by derma-pet. It seems to lengthen the time between ear cleanings. He doesn't like it, but he gets over it!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, I can't wait to inspect her properly.  I'll be back in the morning!  Anyone else have input?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If it is mites, then when you clean the ear, it is like coffee grounds. If you don't have VetRx on hand, put some mineral oil down in her ears. The mineral oil will soothe the ears and it is my understanding that the mites can't breathe or something if they get covered.


Actually, in goats for whatever reason, ear mites present as a greyish wax...not the black stuff you see in dogs and cats.

Vet Rx really does work wonders for ear mites.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

My LaManchas get crusty ears too. They seem to put out a lot of ear wax. It's normal yellow wax though, nothing off color and they don't seem bothered. They never like their ears touched, they seem super sensitive compared to long eared goats. My neighbor's Manchas have lots of ear wax too. We just gently wash it off with warm water as needed. They hate it, so I have to put them in the milk stand. 

I wonder if it runs in the breed...? I've never noticed ear wax on any other breeds.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, the greyish stuff is unmistakeable.  We had a kid get them once and the VetRx cleared it right up.


----------



## coso (Jan 20, 2011)

I smell mine.  I know thats gross but if it is just earwax I wipe out with a wet wipe, pour a little peroxide down it.  They will sling it out.  If it is infected I have used Today and use a little in the ear.  My .02.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Vet rx does work well! I concur!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 20, 2011)

coso said:
			
		

> I smell mine.  I know thats gross but if it is just earwax I wipe out with a wet wipe, pour a little peroxide down it.  They will sling it out.  If it is infected I have used Today and use a little in the ear.  My .02.


Today in the ear for an infection? That's a new one to me...but hey, if it works, it works. I'll remember that.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 20, 2011)

The wax was greyish, but just the outermost wax, so I was guessing that it was dusty/dirty, because the inner wax was normal yellow earwax.  So I am still not 100% clear on if I need to be concerned and treat for mites, but I imagine I will know in a few days, because if it is mites it will be all waxed up again.

She was not a happy little goat, but she has clean ears now!  I used some of my dog's ear cleaning solution on some 4x4's.  

What is Today?  Never heard of it.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today is a mastitis treatment for cattle that are currently in milk.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jan 21, 2011)

Its a problem with LaManchas because of the way their ears fold. We just clean ours monthly when we do feet. We use peroxide and clean the outside good then use a suringe to get some of it down in the ear.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll start cleaning them regularly.  I still have to take a look at the other La Mancha doeling's ears, but I suspect hers are ok.  Her mom was mostly Nubian/Boer and her ears aren't so closed.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

EEEK!  Something definitely going on in that ear today!  I re-read this thread and didn't see any descriptions of what I saw today.  There was the usual feeding scuffle as I filled hay bags and hay racks, and Plum is the lowest goat and gets bonked the most.  She got a big bonk behind my back and when she streaked past me, I saw some goo on her ear and cheek.  It looked like poo from a hen or the guinea, which happens on occasion.  

I happened to have a clean paper towel in my pocket and my dh was there, filling water buckets, so we grabbed her and I cleaned it off....it was definitely coming from that ear.  Ew.  It didn't smell, and she was not sensitive about it being handled (other than the normal insult of being restrained....it didn't  take much to then handle her ear.  But I handled her ears with every bottle when she was a baby to prepare her for any future issues).  I can't really get inside the ear with my finger/paper towel, as her ears are pretty closed tightly normally.

The goo was a light brownish, not quite yellow, not fully brown, definitely not grey, and certainly not crusty....it was like gloppy chicken poo but all one color.  She has not been rubbing her ear or shaking her head, and I spend time with her every day, usually twice a day, as she is a favorite.

Waddaya think?  What do I do?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

I use hydrogen peroxide wipes and wipe it off every day until it clears up!!!

Even with the update, I suggest to just keep on wiping it off, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so glad I read up on your thread while eating lunch....


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Eww.....where is helmstead and emmets and rolls???  Come on, ladies!  Need ya!  There are other pros here, too....I want your input.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

No smell huh??? Usually an infection will present a terrible smell as well.   

But goats dont get alot of ear infections.  Unless they are subjected to cold weather..etc.  Which just may be the case in our area.  I know windchill was -5 this am when I went out...so I would'nt rule out infection.

Mites however can also cause secondary infections as well.   But goats can get a back up of goop in the ear and it needs to be flushed out per se.  Soften so they can shake it out really.

Soooo...with that said.  I would clean out her ear first.  You can mix 1/2 water with 1/2 peroxide and put it in her ear.  She will not love this...but try to let it sit for a moment to soften if plugged.  Then she will shake her head and the yuk will go all over!!!    Not fun but needed.

Then I would get some VET RX in there to cover mites.  If that was her initial issue. You can also use Ivermectin...but Vet RX works well for ear mites in goats.  

I would also give her some LA200 or Biomycin..whatever you have for a 3 day treatment to cover any infection that may have arose.  

I would clean her ear twice daily...for the next few days...just incase its clogged.  

But in my gut...with ozzzze I tend to think infection..Maybe its just early enough so the rot/stink  did'nt set in.   

Good luck...I have not had a goat have an infection in the ear.  But I have had one clogged.  But I do know ear infection is rare in goats and when it happens it is generally due to cold weather.   

Once you clean the ear out good...you might be able to see if something dislodged and there was a goop blockage.  So I would play it by ear!! 
Kidding!  

I would think she would have more pain and smelly goop with infection. ??
But you never know.  

I will keep watching...sorry...hope it helps???


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Very helpful.  So when you say clean it twice a day, do you mean flush it with the water/peroxide mixture twice a day?  Or do that once and then use a cotton swab after?

I tend to be conservative in treatments that are not urgent....so I will clean first, then move on to other treatments.  Probably for mites next....I have ivomec injectible here.  How would I use it...as a normal injection or as an ear flush?  If as a flush, how?

Oh, wait, you said cold can cause infections...it certainly has been cold, and she is often kicked out of the stall and has to wait a minute or two before things settle down and she can go back in.  We've had some nasty wind lately, too.  She has learned to be quick and clever, that is for sure!  So I think I will flush and see how that goes, if it yields more clues as I get covered in nasty goop.... 

I had been dealing with yeast infections in one of my floppy-eared dogs and he was NOT happy with treatment in the infected ear.  He enjoyed getting the other ear cleaned.  With Plum, she showed no discomfort when I handled her ear today.  So my hopes are high.  But it could be just starting.

Any more input would be appreciated.


----------



## FarmerDenise (Feb 22, 2011)

My Blossom has lots of earwax. I found I have to go and clean them out with a cotton swab 2 or 3 days in a row, when I notice it. Then she is fine for a while. He lamancha ears ar more difficult to get into than Flower's, so I guess the wax is more likely to stay in there. LaMancha's are know for having problems with their ears, according to my readings.

I do not recommend using peroxide in the ear canal. We used to have a dog with ear problems and our vet told us, that the peroxide breaks down and you end up with fluid in the ear, causing more problems. I use oil or even lard to help with cleaning it out.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with being conservative to...I would do the same.  I would start out with a good ear washing and soak so you can try to fiqure whats going on.  

I would do the wash/soak twice on the first day...but you may find she will clean out that mess with one good shake.  ???  And you can clean appropriatley with a swab great!  Then I would just rinse for the next few days twice daily.  But the soak should be done 1st to see if you can dislodge anything...

As for the ivermectin..you can give it to her subQ or if you have the paste you can apply that paste directly in the ear.  Im not sure about the injectable in the ear.  I would'nt cuz I dont know and never have.  But the theory behind the paste is that it works on the mites well and the mites dont need the full injectable amount to be ride of them...so less drugs in the goat..helps prevent resistance issues. IMO...if I dont have to use something strong I dont.  Why use a nuclear bomb when a fire cracker will do it.  And the paste is fine for the skin...wont be an issue for her.  And its way cheaper than the injectable.

But VetRx is mello...and cheap...and works for mites and minor irratations.

I would recomend an antibiotic to...cuz it has been extremly cold and windy and as you said..she gets pushed around..she probally dos'nt have the warmest spot in the barn...meanies!!!   I have a runt that they do that too...I know thats their way..but it makes me feel bad for her!    Funny thing to..is my runt is the healthiest of them all!! Never and I mean never had an issue with her...(knock on wood)

But I would start with a wash...and move on from there...and the antibiotic to.  Cuz generally things ozze when infected...and I know ear infections dont happen to often..but this weather is prime for it happening. 

Keep updating..Im curious after the wash what you find.  And we can move on from there...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

FarmerDenise said:
			
		

> My Blossom has lots of earwax. I found I have to go and clean them out with a cotton swab 2 or 3 days in a row, when I notice it. Then she is fine for a while. He lamancha ears ar more difficult to get into than Flower's, so I guess the wax is more likely to stay in there. LaMancha's are know for having problems with their ears, according to my readings.
> 
> I do not recommend using peroxide in the ear canal. We used to have a dog with ear problems and our vet told us, that the peroxide breaks down and you end up with fluid in the ear, causing more problems. I use oil or even lard to help with cleaning it out.


First I must say...dogs and goats are not the same species.   And what you can do to a dog you cannot do to a goat and vice versa.

Your vet is correct about using it to clean a dogs ear on a regular basis is not ideal and would cause issues. Nor would I use it on my Goats ear on a regular basis. 

But this is a goats ear we are talking about and the ear has a ozzing liquid coming from it and it needs an agressive cleaning. That why it is recomended and used in this fashion. 

So on a regular basis...I agree..it is not the ear cleaner of choice for most species.  But this is a differant situation.


----------



## FarmerDenise (Feb 22, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> FarmerDenise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that. We had such a bad experience with a dog we inherited, that I prefer to err on the side of caution!!
I am a newby when it comes to goats, I defer to your counsil


----------



## PattySh (Feb 22, 2011)

I've only seen one ear infection in a friend's young goat kid. She was tilting her head   and not taking her bottle well so looked into the canal and saw a crusty blob. I put my finger gently into her canal to do a sniff test (thinking yeast) and the thing "blew". Nasty ooze but not alot of smell. Friend  was on a budget so we cleaned the ear with Chlorhexidene and water  for several days and I had Otomax on hand for my dogs and that did the trick. Her head tilt was gone within a couple of days.

edited to add, 1 part apple cider vinegar/3 parts water is good alternative to Chlorahexidine for cleaning. Cleaning alone tho won't cure an infection.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Cleaning alone tho won't cure an infection.


Agree!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

FarmerDenise said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying that. We had such a bad experience with a dog we inherited, that I prefer to err on the side of caution!!
> I am a newby when it comes to goats, I defer to your counsil


No problem!! Glad to help!!   In my expirence Ive always found goats are sensitive to alot more things than most think.  I try to be as goat specific as possible.   Cuz they are so beautifully unique!!    And we love em around and healthy and happy!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hows the ear this am???  Any luck on the clean out???  Any new discoveries???


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

Hubby gets home from work around 11 AM today, so he will help me then.  I'll be sure to report here.  I plan on flushing with the peroxide/water mix twice today and see what I learn from that.  And I just washed my barn coat and snow pants, too..... figures!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 23, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> And I just washed my barn coat and snow pants, too..... figures!


   Of Course!!! 

Get ready for the shake!!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, we cleaned both ears.  It was pretty easy with a pocketful of alfalfa pellets!  Little chowhound!  

I squirted 3 cc of peroxide/water into each ear and dh held her so she couldn't shake while I massaged the ears and stuffed her with alfalfa pellets.  Then I cleaned with gauze squares first and got a couple of chunks of wax from the ear in question, just some wax color from the other ear.  I could get my little finger in there with her being well restrained.  It looked like normal ear wax to me, like would come from my own ear.  I got right up to her ear and took a couple of good sniffs....nothing, nothing but sweet goat face smell.  I went in with a swab, carefully, and got nothing other than normal wax color on the cotton.  No smell from either ear.

I'm thinking it was just a gob of wax?  It was the goopy texture that still concerns me, but I am far less concerned now.

When we let her go, she shook a bit, and all that I saw come out was the peroxide.  I watched her for a bit after letting her back out in the sunshine, and she shook a couple more times, but didn't look uncomfortable.  No more goop came out.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 23, 2011)

MMMM???  Well...???  I guess I would wait and see as well???  Maybe something was softening on its own and that bonk in the head made it come out quick and goopy...a timing thing...something you probally would not of seen if you wer'nt out there.  But then saw and got alarmed???

I dont know...I guess I would just wait and watch.  If everything seems fine then I would leave it alone.  

Goaties!! They have a way of making us lunitics!!!  

Glad everything appeared normal for her...strange event...never saw anything goopy come out of the ears like that myself.  So???  Just watch I guess.

Now shes got a nice ear cleaning done anyway...and some yummy snacks!! Chomp Chomp!!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, they like to see us sweat.  But I really don't want to deal with a raging infection, so I will be watching it closely.  I am the type that normally notices the slightest little thing with my critters, so it leads to lots of unnecessary worry, but also to early catching of problems.  And births, usually!

Hopefully it will just be that she was making Shrek-style candles...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 23, 2011)

Im the same way with mine...something out of order...Im on patrol!!!

Hope she does okay for you!


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen the goop come out of my lamanchas ears before.  I hadn't cleaned her ears in a while and she got in a fight with another doe(who just got reintroduced after kidding) after letting them fight it out awhile I separated them and she had yellowish earwax goop coming out both ears.  I think the the impacts of headbutting so hard made the gobs of wax come loose and come out.  I cleaned her ears out and squirted in some Vet Rx just in case but she was fine and her ears have been normal.  I wouldn't be to concerned, just keep and eye on her like you have been. Good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks!  It is good to know that others have seen something similar.  And that it didn't turn into something big!


----------

